

Show HN: Reactive Extensions for Swift - kzaher
https://github.com/kzaher/RxSwift

======
kzaher
Hi, I've ported and adapted Microsoft Reactive Extensions for Swift. I've only
ported most common operators like map / select, filter / where, combineLatest,
switchLatest, throttle, merge, concat, refCount, publish, ... with
corresponding unit tests.

If somebody doesn't know what reactive extensions are, I've tried to explain
as best as I could in README.md. It also contains small example app.

I am aware that guys are trying to do something similar with reactive cocoa
and swift, but their vision is little different. Error behavior is
significantly different and release date unclear.

Anway, I thought I would give it a try.

Yesterday I've come to a point of creating something presentable to public, so
this is the result.

I would appreciate any feedback on this.

